# Questions about building a professional portfolio



## ashley8119 (Jul 1, 2010)

1.) What is the ideal number of photos in a professional portfolio for somebody starting out as a freelance makeup artist? 

2.) How many models should I have for my portfolio? 

3.) What types of looks should be featured in a professional portfolio (bridal, high fashion, etc)? 

4.) Is a plain white background okay for the photos? (I thought a plain white background would be best to the main focus is the makeup, rather than any distractions that could be going on with the background)

5.) How should the photos be organized? Can you organize the photos in a brightly colored binder (I was thinking red or hot pink, one of my favorite colors) or would that be too "loud" for a professional portfolio?

6.) Do you have any advice for a just-starting-out freelance makeup artist?

Thanks in advance to anybody who can answer my questions!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_1.) What is the ideal number of photos in a professional portfolio for somebody starting out as a freelance makeup artist? 

2.) How many models should I have for my portfolio? 

3.) What types of looks should be featured in a professional portfolio (bridal, high fashion, etc)? 

4.) Is a plain white background okay for the photos? (I thought a plain white background would be best to the main focus is the makeup, rather than any distractions that could be going on with the background)

5.) How should the photos be organized? Can you organize the photos in a brightly colored binder (I was thinking red or hot pink, one of my favorite colors) or would that be too "loud" for a professional portfolio?

6.) Do you have any advice for a just-starting-out freelance makeup artist?

Thanks in advance to anybody who can answer my questions!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
1.) 10-15 images is standard for a MUA portfolio.

2.) Definitely have a variety of models in your book with different skintones/skintypes, etc. NEVER use images of yourself in a professional portfolio.

3.) Bridal images typically don't get used in a portfolio. You can have a separate book for bridal clients. The majority of your looks should be clean, simple makeups (think of the "no-makeup" makeup) with a few  fashion/editorial looks added in.

4.) A white or black backdrop is standard if you're doing a studio shoot.

5.) If you're going for a professional look I would use black portfolio. Hot pink definitely screams unprofessional. Standard size of the book is 11x14 but some artists use 9x12. Horizontal images should be spread across two pages - clients should never have to turn your book. Pick your two strongest images & use one at the beginning of your book & one at the end.

6.) Network as much as you possibly can. Set a fair rate & be firm with it. And please be clean with your kit! Always always properly sanitize your products & clean your brushes between every single client. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thread on model mayhem is also very helpful:
ModelMayhem.com - Portfolio sizes


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 1, 2010)

I think that kels* gave pretty solid advice. I would add that the type of portfolio you have should reflect the type of work you are looking to do. For example; I have 4 different portfolios that I show to different types of clients. 
I don't believe that all your images have to be against a black or white backdrop, however, the photo's do need to be professional quality... so if you do have an image with a background... it should be editorial and professional. It is also perfectly acceptable to use still shots from film or theatre provided they are clear and high quality.

As for the color of your portfolio, as previously metioned, stick with black. You want the work to stand out, not the cover.

Also a bit of advice, keep in mind you will be hired to work for someone. This means that they will be expecting you to be able to adapt to what ever it is that they want. Keeping a good range of work in your portfolio and an open mind to what kind of jobs you are willing to take is always good when you are first starting out. Don't get stuck in a single style of artistry. If your portfolio has 15 pics of smokey eyes... well then they are going to assume that is all you do, and if that's not what they are looking for... well they won't hire you.

You know what you can do. Your portfolio is the proof to the client. Saying you can do something and having no visual proof doesn't get you very far in this business. 

HTP!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the great advice, you both have no idea how helpful your input is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again!


----------

